# Casting to my Bolt from an Android phone



## Barry Demchak (Apr 16, 2020)

Hi --

It looks like casting may be a complicated topic. I'm trying to cast videos from different apps to my Bolt -- including YouTube, AMC Theaters, Fox Nation, and Chrome Browser. Mostly, I hit a brick wall and need either an explanation of Bolt's casting or links to on-point articles.

Here's what I *can* do from my 2 year old Android phone: Using the YouTube app, playing a video, I see the Chromecast icon. If I tap it, I get a menu containing my Bolt, and I can cast the YouTube video just fine.

Trying the same thing from Fox Nation app, I get the Chromecast icon but it's greyed out.

Trying the same thing from Chrome Browser or the AMC Theater On-Demand app, I don't even get a Chromecast icon.

Looking for help on the web, I see recommendations to go to Settings | Google Services | Devices and add my Tivo as a cast device. Devices tries to find a device, but can't see the Bolt at all.

Apparently, I need to be able to screen share for apps that can't Chromecast. 

How can I screen share an Android screen to my Bolt??

Also, what is it about Bolt's casting support that isn't compatible with apps like Fox Nation or Android screen sharing? (I'd love an education here, but I'd be very happy with links to on-point articles.)

Thanks! ... I really like my Bolt ... hoping to put it to better use.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

you can't stream to bolts


----------



## Rose4uKY (Mar 28, 2003)

We stream to our Vizio TV with built in cast not to our Tivo.


----------



## Barry Demchak (Apr 16, 2020)

Thanks ... I ended up getting a Chromecast. It's not the best solution because I have to change the TV's input, but technically it's pretty good. I guess that's a fact of life.


----------



## Rose4uKY (Mar 28, 2003)

Barry Demchak said:


> Thanks ... I ended up getting a Chromecast. It's not the best solution because I have to change the TV's input, but technically it's pretty good. I guess that's a fact of life.


Yeah we have a Vizio smart 4K TV We bought about a year and a half ago and it has casting with an input called smartcast and when we cast from our phone we just choose family room TV and it goes to that input and starts playing. Be nice to have a cast from TiVo and not have to change influence but we have to change back after we're done also back to TV.


----------

